# Winter 2008



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Just something I thought I would post as I continue to try and figure out how to build a website.

It does work pretty good as far a videos go. Unlike Youtube or other on-line sites, using a .com gives you the ability to watch the videos on media player at their original quality.

Just go to www.markandchrislundin.com 

and click on winter 2008.......if you really don't have anything to do check out the Manistee 2007 video and Markandchris for some general pics.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

That was great and the quality was fantastic. Thanks very much for those.
Good luck building your website.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Wow, this stuff is harder then in looks.

I figured out how to put up the web page at www.markandchrislundin.com, but their is no idex to click on for the movie, but I can now send out links

http://markandchrislundin.com/Winter 2008.wmv

plays the winter 2008 video at the original quality...........getting a headache.

Will be buying HTML for dummies.


----------

